# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Predictions for 3dprinting in 2015?

## 3dfilemarket

Hi everyone,

What are members, guests thoughts about the year ahead in 3dprinting? Will SLS printing start to get down to consumer level printers with the patents expiring?

Would be interested to see what people think.

Cheers

----------


## richardphat

In 2017 is my prediction we will start seeing more of the SLS. At this point cost is still too much and availabillity for fine powder for personal use is....
The SLA is barely get into the market and still have expansive resin.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

3DPrint.com's is at it again! I have come up with some predictions for the 3D printing industry by the end of next year. Now that we've seen (at least most of) what 2014 has to offer, and have been able to check out how Brian's predictions fared last year, it's time to look forward to 2015! With five predictions to start us off, check out Brian's 2015 forecast for the 3D printing industry -- be sure to let us know what you think is a stretch, and what might be almost a sure thing.

http://3dprint.com/30278/2015-3d-printing-predictions/ ‎

----------


## 3dfilemarket

Excellent predictions Brian. I really do hope that SLA printers will start to really become cheaper and the materials that go with them. As much as FDM machines are great, I am yet to find one that doesn't get blocked at some point and trying to unblock them can be a pain. No mention of Microsoft? They have the 3dprinting builder app on windows 8 and 8.1. Maybe they might dip thier toes further into the market.

----------


## old man emu

I see a widening selection of materials which can be used in filament printers as being the major stepping stone for the home printer. As Brian said in the article, Who wants to print cheap looking plastic things? I'd like to have a selection of metallic filaments on hand to be able to print with.

Another biggy is the low cost, high resolution domestic scanner. Just compare domestic 3D printing to digital photography. The camera and desktop colour printer have taken photography out of the dark room and into the living room. A similar thing would happen if someone produced a scanner that produced high resolution images.

Along with the high resolution scanner is the need for simple to operate software for converting scanner output to printable files. At the moment, the clean-up software seems a bit beyond the scope of non-expert users.

Old Man Emu

----------


## postmahomeson

i mean 3d printing goes up about at least at minimum 20% ( with the acceptation for certain weeks as of summer 2014 until winter 2014 )+ even in some cases about 60% every week on google trends , which as of December 2014 today (boxing day the search volume is @ 98 ) considering that by this summer 2015 , everyone will have 3d printers as the big permanent fad , sls is expensive,  although selective heat Sinistering would be realistic and the closet to your desire  on my scope , so it looks like we have heat based 3d printers until sls gets under $5,000 (which $5,000 or less is the industries definition of a  personal 3d printer ( on a home scale of course ) thanks for your Input now this is not exact , it's by the likelihood of the probability based off of minimum trend stats of this year starting from the summer 2014 onwards but after the post it could more easily rise more , i mean this is a chance to really see the thing is that it allows creativity like never before people get live the bright creativity to shine the light on the dark blind minded at make common good , but not limited to medical advancements including cases ranging from skull reconstruction that saves millions to common good for all , from humanitarian aid to Beneficial accommodations for those with disabled and as well as bio printing organs , to even hero like work to 3d print flame resistant homes ,  to making emergency boats in case of floods , and more are the reasons why 3d printing and there designers are true heroes and this is why it's vital for 3d printing to be the permanent fad we should always value 3d printing

----------


## 3dprintingpartner

I think that in terms of Aerospace, Automotive and Health niches, 2015 will continue to surprise us and generate AMAZING things like we saw during 2014. Unfortunately I am not so optimistic about the other niches, especially the eCommerce world, I don’t think that 2015 will bring significant added value compared to 2014 (it will take more time). For the private sector and average common user the costs are still too high, and the materials available are still limiting our creation abilities.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

There are some great things developing in the 3D printing space -- "great" in terms of ambition and scope. At least, that's what we keep hearing...but when will they happen? Sure, we might have 3D printed cars, houses, moon bases, and even organs...but how soon? 3DPrint.com's Brian takes a crack at addressing some of these timelines with predictions based on recent news form and interviews with some of the frontrunners in each of these tech arenas. While we might have 3D printed cars by the end of this year, we're probably still around 15 years from seeing 3D printed organs implanted into living human bodies, for example, with 3D printed houses and space construction happening somewhere in between. Check out the predictions and supporting ideas in the full article: http://3dprint.com/53897/3d-print-home-car-organs/

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

As we enter 2016, there are a bevy of Futurists ready to tell us what  is yet to come. These aren't carnival fortune tellers, but rather  people who have developed skills at understanding what might be in the  pipeline given the direction of today's technologies. Many of the  predictions sound like the kind of thing you might have thought of after  a couple of drinks with friends and all of the predictions are hopeful  and positive. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/113589/predictions-for-future/

----------

